# Out on the trap line



## BarnickCustomCalls

I've had my trap line out for about a week now. I figured I would share a few pics of some of my catchs so far 
http://i105.Rule #2/albums/m220/dbarnick/Mobile%20Uploads/D1B8E898-F7C6-4227-8A2F-2CCF40D93643_zpscsodtofn.jpg 
http://i105.Rule #2/albums/m220/dbarnick/Mobile%20Uploads/0881DF9C-0799-46AE-A3BF-EA6BDEF2D4DD_zpsoyxxkuwo.jpg 
http://i105.Rule #2/albums/m220/dbarnick/Mobile%20Uploads/74F88EC0-CB57-4756-B520-1C1082396657_zpstcncpv2n.jpg 
http://i105.Rule #2/albums/m220/dbarnick/Mobile%20Uploads/A6441860-98EE-4C3F-AFDE-D416B8AA0AA6_zpsbhi8plr3.jpg 
http://i105.Rule #2/albums/m220/dbarnick/Mobile%20Uploads/5F31F496-78E6-4F18-B850-F74E191F1703_zpsg8xjfloz.jpg 
http://i105.Rule #2/albums/m220/dbarnick/Mobile%20Uploads/7CAA9619-86A2-4172-B746-FAF5C384A54B_zpsysuuprq8.jpg http://i105.Rule #2/albums/m220/dbarnick/Mobile%20Uploads/436A8908-2AF0-41D9-952F-316B72F7C46B_zpsydbrb0fz.jpg 
http://i105.Rule #2/albums/m220/dbarnick/Mobile%20Uploads/4E2B1941-198F-4012-B710-E9B3C5C4D33D_zpsrzpcswbf.jpg 
http://i105.Rule #2/albums/m220/dbarnick/Mobile%20Uploads/60858BEB-8798-49C7-B06E-C73677AC72CD_zpskkyssqgy.jpg 
http://i105.Rule #2/albums/m220/dbarnick/Mobile%20Uploads/353C7C47-24B1-47D3-877C-49E09C34EB98_zpseg8ozui0.jpg

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Palaswood

Is that dirt mound where they are all buried?

You skinning these?


----------



## BarnickCustomCalls

That dirt mound was from a badger I had in a trap. I have been selling them on the carcass but i might start skinning them out myself coming up here since my freezers are getting full


----------



## Palaswood

Such a stark contrast to life here in Southern California. I understand the reality of life out there, but we're so far removed from activities like this its odd to see.

They look so much like the coyotes we have out here, but trapping them like this would surely land one in court or in the slammer. Just a different world.

Seems effective. What bait you using?

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## BarnickCustomCalls

Up here the coyote numbers are really high and they give the ranchers lots of trouble killing their livestock. And they are hard on the fawns as well. So there really isn't anyone up here that minds them being controlled. I use two different types of bait. One is bobcat meat based the other is beaver meat. I use them along with other lures


----------



## Palaswood

I assumed as much. I wonder if motion sensing autoguns have the coyote facial recognition software yet. If not, its coming!


----------



## Mike1950

are the traps 4's or 5's?/ do not see many badgers- do you have a lot of them?


----------



## BarnickCustomCalls

The traps I mostly use are my-550. Not a super big trap. Ya we have quite a few badgers up here. I never target them but have caught 4-5 so far this year. I kept a couple and let a couple go


----------



## ripjack13

Man, the second and fifth ones are gorgeous looking. I love their colors....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

BarnickCustomCalls said:


> The traps I mostly use are my-550. Not a super big trap. Ya we have quite a few badgers up here. I never target them but have caught 4-5 so far this year. I kept a couple and let a couple go


When I was a kid I trapped- numbered 1 on up. cannot remember the brand- same kind of spring trap though.


----------



## NYWoodturner

Mike1950 said:


> When I was a kid I trapped- numbered 1 on up. cannot remember the brand- same kind of spring trap though.



Is that #1 as in the first trap ever made?

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## SENC

NYWoodturner said:


> Is that #1 as in the first trap ever made?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

Great Pictures Derek. Are the pelts prime already? Looks like you have the technique down pat for yotes!


----------



## Kevin

I don't understand this type of hunting but I am very interested in it. Derek can you set up a game camera?


----------



## BarnickCustomCalls

The coyotes up here start priming up in the middle of October. This is my second year trapping so I'm still doing a lot of learning with every catch. I have tried setting a trail camera up on video mode to watch how the coyotes approach my sets but I haven't caught any while doing that


----------



## Mike1950

NYWoodturner said:


> Is that #1 as in the first trap ever made?





SENC said:


>



VERY funny.............................WHATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BarnickCustomCalls

Here's a few more pics from the last couple days. I actually ended up filling my freezers so I had to start skinning a few.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber

do you have wolves in your area. some of those look like coywolf hybrids. maybe it's just because our desert coyotes are so much smaller and skinnier

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BarnickCustomCalls

It is very rare to see wolves in our area. I seen one a few years back, the only one I have ever seen around here. There are quite a few right next to us in Minnesota and Montana


----------



## Kenbo

Okay, I have to ask. You've got a badger in the trap and he's madder than hell because you've got him in there. How do you release him without him turning on you?


----------



## gman2431

Very cool man! Trapping is such a fun and challenging thing! I need to get back into it again...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BarnickCustomCalls

I have a catch pole I use. I tighten the cable around their neck and hold them down while I take the traps off. The first few times were kinda tricky with them hissing and growling at you. If I have someone along with me next time I catch one I will try to video it and show you guys

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kenbo

BarnickCustomCalls said:


> I have a catch pole I use. I tighten the cable around their neck and hold them down while I take the traps off. The first few times were kinda tricky with them hissing and growling at you. If I have someone along with me next time I catch one I will try to video it and show you guys



I can honestly say that I'd like to see that.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## JohnF

Great catching Derek. I hope the price is decent this year. Last year they weren't worth much at all. But then eastern yotes never bring as much as your western do.


----------



## BarnickCustomCalls

Last year when I sold I got $50-$60 on the carcass. The buyer I sell to figured they will be around $10 cheaper. Even if they were only $10 a piece I'd still be after them. Hard to beat the thrill of driving up to a trap with a coyote in it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BarnickCustomCalls

Well I haven't had a chance to do any trapping or snaring since early December because of all the snow we got. But I did get a chance to get the coyotes that I skinned fleshed out. It's the first time I've ever skinned and fleshed coyotes and am pleased with how they turned out. I ended the year with around 45 coyotes caught. I never ended up catching any more badgers to show you guys a release video of one.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## NeilYeag

Going to make a bunch of Buckskinner Reenactors very happy.


----------



## BarnickCustomCalls

Well I finally got most of the field work done and got a few coyote traps set the last couple days. Got a total of 5 the first 2 mornings
I caught a first night double at one set and followed it with a double in the same set the next day. Should have had a triple but one must have been toe caught and got away. Also caught a badger but by the looks of it another badger killed it and drug it down a hole he dug. Also caught a coon and 3 fox with were released

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## barry richardson

Thanks for posting Derek! I trapped and Coon hunted as a kid in the 70's good money back then. (north Missouri) Then a coyote wasn't worth keeping, Beaver $60 and a fox was worth $60-$80, Coons $20, muskrats, $3 or $4. The market really crashed in the 80s. I left and joined the Navy, and never got back into it. Glad to see people like you still at it.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LSCG

Derek,

great job!

did a lot of trapping when I was a kid and always enjoyed it.


----------

